# Reference Letter to IITPSA



## FPayab (Sep 2, 2020)

I am currently applying for membership and skill assessment at IITPSA for my critical skill permit. Does my ex employer and current employer have to refer the reference letters to IITPSA ( To: IITPSA )?


----------

